# Désinstaller rEFIT



## Maximouse (17 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'une âme charitable pourrait m'indiquer comment désinstaller REFIT proprement.
Je n'utilise pas assez XP pour avoir besoin "d'avoir le choix" à chaque démarrage 

Merci.


----------



## tsss (17 Février 2008)

Hello,
tout est là.


----------



## Maximouse (17 Février 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Hello,
> tout est là.



Merci beaucoup


----------



## tsss (17 Février 2008)

mais de rien


----------

